# Just made the switch to Orijen



## ademacrazy (Mar 15, 2009)

just decided to go with Orijen for my boy Brox. i switched him from Iams puppy formula to the Orijen puppy formula. he ate the first cup like it was one of my cellphone chargers (so he loved it!) hope he thrives on it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you are going to be so happy with Orijen!!!! IMO its the best food out there. i have tried a few of the top foods too. Just wait til you see the difference in your puppy.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh yay!!!! im so glad u are joingin the orijen fan club ahhaha... good good food....


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup welcome to the Orijen feeders club my girl Elektra kept pawing at the bag so I had to move it to higher ground before ransacked it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> Yup welcome to the Orijen feeders club my girl Elektra kept pawing at the bag so I had to move it to higher ground before ransacked it.


HHAHAHHA

the day i bought orijen....Peanut wouldnt leave the bag...


----------



## ademacrazy (Mar 15, 2009)

yea jumps around in circles when i get ready to feed him now its hilarious. and he licks the bowl clean. maybe i should try it...


----------



## gator912 (Mar 10, 2009)

gator loves Orijen...its the sh**. you won't be sorry on the switch


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha i shoulda read these post before i submitted my new thread i was jus raving about how pumped i was a feed store around me carries evo and kane loves it! but he said he'll start carrying orijen next week and i was wondering if i should stick with evo or make the switch to orijen and i think you guys just made my mind up lol


----------



## ademacrazy (Mar 15, 2009)

ive noticed a change within two days of him eatin it


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

My girl loves this food too. :clap:


----------



## Blackout (Mar 31, 2009)

I plan on going to Orijen, I just wish there were more places that carried it. The closest to me is about 25 miles. It sounds worth the drive though.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i have quite a drive to get Orijen for my dog too. I tried blue wilderness and both evos and so far Orijen makes such a difference in my boy. I finally found a food that Peanut thrives on. He has so much extra energy anymore though i am so busy these last few weeks i feel like i cant keep up with my dog.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love it...I switched my dogs back to dog food for the simple fact that I will be travelling a good bit this summer and it is just easier to travel with dog food...I won't feed anything other then Orijen I love that my dogs love it, and respond well to it. I am also fortunate to have a locally owned pet store near me that gives me an awesome deal on a bag, and gives me the sample baggies whenever he has them!!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

I have been thinking about trying this feed, but I have a couple of questions. 

Which one does everyone use, the adult formula or the six fish formula. Either 

or...if you have used both what are your thoughts on each????? if there is a 

preference. Also since the closest place to get this feed is an hour and a half 

away....If I were to buy two bags at a time what would the shelf life be on 

an unopened bag. If I bought two and didn't open the second one until the 

first was gone, which is about 30 days would the second bag be ok if it went 

unopen until needed.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Taz said:


> I have been thinking about trying this feed, but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Which one does everyone use, the adult formula or the six fish formula. Either
> 
> ...


how exciting! you wont be disappointed!.

to answer your qustions i use the adult formula with the chicken as the main source of protein. I feed that because poultry protein works best with my boy. You can go with which ever you feel more comfortable with and what works best with your dogs system. 
i bought my 15.4lb bag on March 13 i have about another week and half left. the date on that bag is May 08, 2010. You should be fine getting 2 bags at a time. Another thing about the orijen bag it is made out of like a waterproof plastic/foil material. I feel that it really protects the kibble inside.
When you go expect to spend a lot though its not cheap. I spent $32 for a 15.4lb bag. Just don't be shocked


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Now I have to just plan on the drive this weekend. Maybe I can talk to my local feed store about stocking this food.


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

My pup loves the stuff, and since she's been eating it she has picked up a little healthy weight. She looks like she's built Tonka Tough now. I got her a bag of the large breed puppy, just cause that was the only bag I could get my hands on after I ran out of sample bags. But what would constitute a "large breed"? Im guessing she will be about 75, her father was 75 and her mother was about 85, and she was the runt.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

TAZ:

Everything peanut said is correct the only thing I wanted to add is that Orijen vacumm seals their bags for freshness and I think that would you would be fine buying two bags...

On the 6 Fresh Fish thing...I like it, but it is about $10 more per bag...I tend to stick to the Adult it seems to have worked great for our household  They love it!


----------



## luvmybulls (Apr 3, 2009)

Salt9 said:


> haha i shoulda read these post before i submitted my new thread i was jus raving about how pumped i was a feed store around me carries evo and kane loves it! but he said he'll start carrying orijen next week and i was wondering if i should stick with evo or make the switch to orijen and i think you guys just made my mind up lol


I fed Tyson EVO for about 6 months and am currently in the process of switching him to Orijen just because of the calcium to phosphorus ratio. I have to drive a ways to get it but he seems to love it so far.


----------

